# Time for Gilbert Arenas to conjure ghosts of Agent Zero



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Gilbert Arenas has bemoaned the lack of playing time.
> 
> Well, this is his chance.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/en_fuego/2011/03/time-for-gilbert-arenas-to-conjure-ghosts-of-agent-zero.html


----------

